# Cast pro 3 to 6



## NcRon

Hey Tommy

Just had to drop you a line and tell ya,I picked up a ccp 3 to 6 from Ryan white last week.All I have to say is it is perfectly rated,and will throw a 5 and a small head out of site.For my style of fishing I couldnt have ask for a better rod!Bite detection was awesome.Blues were everywhere at hatteras last week so I was able to break it in well,you could tell the slightest bite from a 10 inch blue,but still had plenty of backbone to fight the 17 to 18 inchers I caught.You hit the nail on the head with this Rod!


----------



## Tommy

Thanks Ron.

I am very happy with the performance and with the feedback that I'm getting from fishermen. That 13'3-6 is one sweet casting and catching machine!!

Tommy


----------



## [email protected]

*need help*

tommy,
Im alittle bit new to the game. I have a couple of ticas 11/12. would like to 
up grade my rods . could you tell me a little bit more about this one pics/prices. thanks for your help.


----------



## allan.s

g.day tommy
any chance of getting a range of rods to look at down under through you no who. cheers allanseen the 6-10 blank like it


----------



## Tommy

Alan,

I'll have to see what i can work out with "you know who"...lol

Tommy


----------



## Tommy

[email protected] said:


> tommy,
> Im alittle bit new to the game. I have a couple of ticas 11/12. would like to
> up grade my rods . could you tell me a little bit more about this one pics/prices. thanks for your help.


Newbe,

Sorry, somehow I missed this post.

Prices are here - https://owga1.securesites.com/carolinacastpro/castproseries.htm

Pics of the 6-10 are here - http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76538

the 3-6 looks very similar. In fact the tips and butts are interchangeable. The 3-6 has a much lighter tip action though.

The 3-6 is an outstanding longrange fishing rod. It has plenty of backbone with a tip light enough to give great bire detection.

I'm very proud of this one... 

Tommy


----------



## HuskyMD

I'm sure the rods are great. I've read great things. But that web site is atrocious...


----------



## Tommy

Husky,

Sorry you don't like the website. It does need some work.

Is there a question I can help you with?? I'm pretty easy to reach.

Tommy


----------



## HuskyMD

Not right now. I've heard nothing but great things. Even heard you are offering some sort of lifetime warranty. That's pretty dang impressive. I wasn't trying to be rude with the comment about the site. I work in web design and development and just couldn't help but notice the site needed a lot of help.
If I'm ever looking to buy a really nice rod for 4-6 ounces I'll be sure to come your way.


----------



## RocknReds

Husky & Tommy: Why don't you two get together for a rod and website swap?


----------



## Rocks&Reds

RocknReds said:


> Husky & Tommy: Why don't you two get together for a rod and website swap?


That sounds like a good plan if things would work.

Catchy user name.


----------



## RocknReds

Fished the last few days with the legend (Howard Cator) at Hatteras Inlet catching pups (legal). Howard says this is his go to rod these days and wants nothing else. If Howard loves this rod the best of all the rods he owns, it's a goooood rod,


----------



## Tommy

It is GREAT news that Howard is out there fishing again. 

I'm really glad he likes the rod... 

Tommy


----------



## solid7

Tommy, this one is still on my wish list. I haven't put you off, but some things came up, and I've had to make do with less fishing, and inferior equipment. I am very encouraged by the research that I have done on this rod. My curiosity has been turned to lust.

If you ever come down and fish East Central Florida, look me up. And bring your personal recommendations.


----------



## solid7

solid7 said:


> Tommy, this one is still on my wish list. I haven't put you off, but some things came up, and I've had to make do with less fishing, and inferior equipment. I am very encouraged by the research that I have done on this rod. My curiosity has been turned to lust.
> 
> If you ever come down and fish East Central Florida, look me up. And bring your personal recommendations.


UPDATE: I no longer have a wish list.


----------



## lrs

I gotta admit, I'm interested in one. My primary use would be for casting 150gm. Looks like it could handle one of the heavier weights.


----------



## Tommy

For powercasting 150 g I would recommend the 6-10, especially if you are going for max distance.

Tommy


----------



## damian.ma

Hey there tommy, what is the distance of the reel seat from butt on the 13' 3-6? Or does it have a sliding seat?


----------



## Tommy

On the factory rod the Fuji reel seat is 29" to center if memory serves me.

Tommy


----------



## damian.ma

Tommy said:


> On the factory rod the Fuji reel seat is 29" to center if memory serves me.
> 
> Tommy


thanks a lot for the reply tommy! 

I will be ordering the 13 3-6 blank sometime this year 

Do you have the guide spacing for it? Because i was wondering if i can make it so all the guides are on the top half...

thanks,
damian


----------



## Tommy

damian.ma said:


> thanks a lot for the reply tommy!
> 
> I will be ordering the 13 3-6 blank sometime this year
> 
> Do you have the guide spacing for it? Because i was wondering if i can make it so all the guides are on the top half...
> 
> thanks,
> damian


Here are the guide spacings...

Conventional (Multi) 
Ring	Tube 
Tip Top 12	8/64's	Fuji BPOT 
Guide Sizes	12	12	12	12	16	20	25	30 
Guide Spacing	4"	4.5"	5"	6"	9"	13"	17"	21" 
Guide Type	Fuji BMNAG Alconite Low fram casting guide 
Grips Straight heat shrink with coasters 
Reel Seat Fuji DPSD 
Reel Seat Length	29" to center 


There is one guide on the butt. You could build it with all guides on the tip but it would change the action just a bit.

Tommy


----------

